# Modern Arnis Organizations - MARPPIO



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2002)

Organization : Modern Arnis Remy P. Presas International Organization (MARPPIO)

Head : Remy P. Presas, Ph.D.

Location :
     Business Address: P.O. Box 6628, San Pablo CA 94806

Email : mailto:marppio@modernarnis.com

WebSite : http://modernarnis.com

Founded : 2001

Coverage : US, Philippines (details not available)

Events: 7 listed

Notes:
   Organization is run by members of the Presas Family.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2002)

The same site may also be reached via:
http://www.gmpresas.com/

Mr. Inocalla also has an organization; his web site is:
http://www.arnisaction.com/
It is not perfectly clear to me how his organization fits in but I believe that his organization supports the MARPPIO group and is also working with Mr. Worden's WMAC group.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2002)

Organization : Modern Arnis Remy P. Presas International Organization (MARPPIO)

Head : Remy P. Presas, Ph.D.

Location :
Business Address: P.O. Box 6628, San Pablo CA 94806

Email : mailto:marppio@modernarnis.com

WebSite : http://modernarnis.com

Founded : 2001

Coverage : US, Philippines (details not available)

Events: 2 listed

Notes:
Organization is run by members of the Presas Family. Has some videos available for download.


----------

